# Latest from the Victorian Skunkworks



## Si90 (Jul 28, 2013)

Finally finished this one up. Looks simpler than the last one but actually took longer to make. Trying to decide if I should put something in the cage on the cap or just leave it. Nothing I have put it does it for me. My last thought is a small brass propellor but I don't have one at the minute. 

Anyway, see what you think. 

Oh, I do turn pens - honest. Should really do a turned one for my next project., this forum is called penturners :biggrin:






























Thanks for looking, until next time.


----------



## wayneryan65 (Jul 28, 2013)

That is bad ass


----------



## johncrane (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like you're having a blast with these Simon! well done i'm liking them too.


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 28, 2013)

That is some excellent work, well done!

Mike


----------



## skiprat (Jul 28, 2013)

Superb!!!

Now........it's time for you to ditch the kit. :wink:


----------



## RichF (Jul 28, 2013)

That is some awesome work.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 28, 2013)

that qualifies as pen making.  no need to turn something more generic to compensate for what you do.  

looking forward to your next piece.  

enjoy the ride


----------



## Bean_Counter (Jul 28, 2013)

That's really cool.... Ive never seen anything like it. Well done


----------



## fernhills (Jul 28, 2013)

That is neat.  Carl


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice....some nice soldering it reminds me of when I used to build brass HO train locomotives. As for that cage on top kind of reminds me of a light house sort of maybe some sort of little bulb....Still looks great as it is....

NICE WORK...:biggrin::biggrin:.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 28, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 28, 2013)

That is amazing! Okay, I HAVE to say that again, that is AMAZING! Love the gears and the brass cage. How about a miniature gauge in the cage?


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jul 28, 2013)

Very cool. You have your own style keep up the great work.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 28, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Freethinker (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh man....very cool pen.  I'd love to be able to create one like that.


----------



## greggas (Jul 28, 2013)

Love the stem punk theme....very original...I agree with Skiprat...time to lose the kit


----------



## Sataro (Jul 28, 2013)

Very cool looking pen! Amazing detail on that pen. Definately looking forward to your next creation!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks an awesome looking pen Simon!  Congrats!


----------



## ossaguy (Jul 28, 2013)

That's an amazing looking pen! Very cool.


Steve


----------



## tim self (Jul 28, 2013)

I think I like this one better than the first!


----------



## termitedave (Jul 28, 2013)

Great Work!!


----------



## Twissy (Jul 28, 2013)

Once again, superb! Got to agree with losing the kit, or using a higher quality one. Front page stuff. Looking forward to more!


----------



## Penl8the (Jul 28, 2013)

Whoa, another great pen.  I like everything about it.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jul 28, 2013)

When I see artistic works like this it makes me feel jealous.Don't know what else to say except great job.


----------



## Si90 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you all once again for your kind comments.



skiprat said:


> Now........it's time for you to ditch the kit. :wink:





greggas said:


> I agree with Skiprat...time to lose the kit





Twissy said:


> Got to agree with losing the kit, or using a higher quality one.



Hold on guys, I've only just started using kits!!!!:

Seriously though I would love too, but at the minute I think it's just a little out of my reach in terms of money, equipment and knowledge.  I  have wanted to be able to use a metal lathe and mill for a long time in my other hobby but its just not been possible. Maybe in the future, we will see.

Once again thank you all for taking the time to look at my efforts.


----------



## jyreene (Jul 29, 2013)

It honestly looks like a miniature musical instrument. So if you want to keep the kits, I think the next step is to make it actually able to produce sound.


----------



## Toni (Sep 22, 2013)

VERY UNIQUE!!!


----------



## pinelumber (Sep 22, 2013)

*your pen*

Fantastic pen very artistic.  Is it for use in a Victorian time machine?  Did you use piecs of an erector set??


Dennis
Pinelumber:bananen_smilies104::RockOn:


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 22, 2013)

This is a "penturners" forum and I'd say you "turned" out a darn cool pen.  I love'em.  Keep them coming.  Looks like they would be real fun to build.


----------



## paintspill (Sep 22, 2013)

My god. Your pens take pen making to a whole new level. They don't belong in anyone's pocket or collection, but rather belong on display in a museum.  I consider myself someone with an incredible imagination and I still couldn't come up with something like this. My hat is off to you sir 
O


----------



## robersonjr (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## paintspill (Sep 22, 2013)

I just looked at it again and realized its based from the kit that I use and that made me feel worse.   I am in awe


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 23, 2013)

cool, very cool!


----------



## hard hat (Sep 23, 2013)

Love it. A true inspiration


----------

